# Anyone know how to get in the Maintenance 2 mode on a Epson 7800?



## FatboyGraphics (Sep 20, 2009)

David has been helping me while he is out of the office, so i'm trying to figure this out on my own, so he can help me while he is out on a call.

Thanks!


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

FatboyGraphics said:


> David has been helping me while he is out of the office, so i'm trying to figure this out on my own, so he can help me while he is out on a call.
> 
> Thanks!


I have a 9800 but they are pretty much the same - this is from my manual - - - 

go into Maintenance Mode 2 by by switching power ON while pushing the 'Paper source', 'Cut/Eject', and 'Paper Feed down' buttons.


----------



## FatboyGraphics (Sep 20, 2009)

On-line Jerseys said:


> I have a 9800 but they are pretty much the same - this is from my manual - - -
> 
> go into Maintenance Mode 2 by by switching power ON while pushing the 'Paper source', 'Cut/Eject', and 'Paper Feed down' buttons.


Thanks Mark.

that is what I found online as well, although the directions did say it was for the 7600/9600, but it was not working.


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

7800 doesn't have a MM2 AFAIK.
Epson have locked amateurs out of their firmware by releasing an adjustment wizard that is locked to the engineer.


----------

